# Asus M5A99X EVO AM3+ AMD 990FX SB950 DDR3 ATX



## apriliamgt

Hello

My current motherboard is knackered and was looking at this as a replacement.

Is this any good and will it allow dual Sli?

quick responce would be great as i need to order today.

Thanks

http://www.dabs.com/products/asus-m5a99x-evo-am3--amd-990fx-sb950-ddr3-atx-7JGR.html?refs=473460000&src=3


----------



## StrangleHold

That one is kinda misleading. Its not a 990FX, its a 990X.

I would get this one.
http://www.dabs.com/products/gigaby...-ddr3-atx-7JF9.html?refs=48750000-50509&src=3
Or if you want a full 990FX
http://www.dabs.com/products/gigaby...-ddr3-atx-7JYP.html?refs=48750000-50509&src=3


----------



## apriliamgt

What is the difference?


----------



## StrangleHold

The 990X is 8X/8X and the 990FX is 16X/16X in crossfire.


----------



## wolfeking

apriliamgt said:


> What is the difference?


Also, IIRC, x doesnt support SLI, but FX does. again, thats from memory, but might not be right.


----------



## StrangleHold

wolfeking said:


> Also, IIRC, x doesnt support SLI, but FX does. again, thats from memory, but might not be right.


 
The X and FX both support Crossfire. The X is dual 8 lanes, FX is dual 16 lanes.


----------



## wolfeking

I am not talking about CF. SLI is not CF at all. the info from Nvidia says that Nvidia only "officially" supports SLI on the 990FX.


----------



## StrangleHold

Both the GA-990XA-UD3 and ASUS M5A99X EVO support SLI and Crossfire.

So today, we are pleased to announce that SLI has been licensed to the world’s leading motherboard companies for integration onto their upcoming motherboards featuring AMD’s 990FX, 990X and 970 chipsets.
http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/04/you-asked-for-it-you-got-it-sli-for-amd/


----------



## wolfeking

I just noticed it a while back on a driver update note. It said FX but not the other.


----------

